# Grassy weed in overseeded areas?



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

It's growing fairly think in the areas where I overseed last fall. I used peat moss as top dressing, did not use hay/straw. But I did use the Ace Hardware brand of fescue seed because I was in a pinch and needed to get it done.

Help is much appreciated!


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Johnson grass? Annual rye?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The single image is out of focus. You will need more images to get someone to try to guess what it is. I cant tell.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

Tall fescue and Perennial Ryegrass can have a reddish base. I don't see a midrib on it and it has prominent veins. Is the vernation rolled? When you feel down the edge of the leaf blade is it serrated?

It looks like Tall Fescue.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The blade at the bottom looks like it has dried clasping auricles. I think this is annual ryegrass, it can have purplish stems.


----------

